# 2.0 2E Engine problems



## RedFighter (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello. I am new here. I'm having some little problems with my 1994 B4 Variant. I changed the original engine (1.8 8v ABS 90 HP monopunct injection) with a 2E vw golf mkIII engine (multipunct, 116 hp). After 2 days of stress i have finally finish with the mechanical changes. After that i start to put on the wires. Of course that is the begining of my problems. 

First of all, there are about 2-3 plugs "in the air" with no connection. The real problems are: 

1) my engine works like hell ar idle, the rpm moves from 650 to 1800 rpm. 
2) i can make 100 km with 16l of gas. I think this is very much. 

The VAP i have on my car seems to be virgin, looks like nobody opens the cap. I have another VAP sensos that i have tryied to fix for my car but finally i change it with a good one (i think). ok, the lambda sond is still the old one, from 1.8 engine/. I have study the wires and and think the difference is that this sond does not have a rezistor inside to warm it faster. with my VCDS i look into measering blocks and i think, after 90degrees the lambda sond works fine. 

Another problem is about the TPS (throttle position sensor) . I have a TPS sensor but not woks with the original plug of my wires so i have to cut the plug . But i think this is still not working. Is this a factor to the high consumption? 


anyone with idle speed problems? I think i will burn my car next week :banghead: thanks a lot


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

yea, it really needs a throttle position sensor to run right..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

RedFighter said:


> First of all, there are about 2-3 plugs "in the air" with no connection. The real problems are:


 I have to ask this, sorry, but you do not say anything about swapping the electronics/wiring, just swapping the engines. Are you trying to connect the engine harness from the Mono-Motronic the the 2E engine which used Digifant (I believe off hand)? Have you in fact changed computers and engine wiring harnesses?


----------



## RedFighter (Dec 11, 2010)

long time no response here. I have installed the 2E harness, changing about 3 VAF Sensosrs (kind of maf senzor), new lamda sond, new Throttle posiion sensor, but never wokring great. So i had put my old engine with new head and other stuff, and now is wokring great


----------

